# Steelhead - Favorite Recipe



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

WE have grilled our steelhead after marinating in soy sauce, honey, brown sugar, garlic, lemon and honey. 3-4 hour or overnight in the fridge then grill like salmon. What is your favorite recipe?


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

When you clean them chunk them for smoking from past the head down to the end of the belly. Fillet from past belly to tail, this section has no rib bones and the 2 pieces you get are very solid. Skin these 2 pieces, soak in Orange juice overnight in plastic bag, and grill until done with your favorite seasonings.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

My favorite recipe is to let them go, and buy fish. Steelhead is the worst tasting fish I ever tried. Taste's like a rusty nail. Maybe that's why there called steelhead. I'm not knocking anybody who choose to eat them,just not my thing.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

were do you catch them at? I have never kept more than one from Rocky River in 35 years. I tried one and it was awful. Caught in the lake they are like Salmon! Big difference. Trim all fat and skin and smoke or grill. YUM!!!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I like to do this with a variety of fish as my wife and kids don't like regular "fried fish.( I know, Crazy! Right?)
Try poaching the meat and let it cool. Flake the meat off the bones and then use any fish cake or crab cake recipe. They like some pepper, onion, old bay, little spicy brown mustard, mayo and just enough bread crumbs to barely hold it together. Simple lemon and dill ones are good too!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

caught my first steelhead last weekend at fairport harbor, grilled some last night and fixed it exactly same as I do our salmon. olive oil, lemon pepper, and a lemon ,dill, butter sauce. it taste exactly like the salmon to me maybe ait was just a little milder .


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR RECIPES. KEEP'EM COMING!


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Now I just "gotta go catch me some!"


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

The bite was hot off Cleveland last weekend. We were out Fri and Sun. lots of strikes and aerobatics going out there on the water. We had a great time with the kids reeling in those chrome beauties. Spoons and shad raps. 30 back with 2 oz wgt. then 30 back to planer

dispsey set 32' back on 2-1/2 setting

Ken


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i was at fairport harbor, Friday , fished short wall at daylight, lots of people, I had one bite caught one. 28" 7.5 lb. that was my first ever. I don't like crowds so I packed up and went out long wall on the rocks and hooked up on three more and broke off once. I kept the two biggest, and they eat very well. caught them on small black hair jigs I make and maggots. The one that broke off was on a blue 1/4 oz vibrax spinner, my third cast with it and of course the only one I had.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

What a thrill that is when you hook up with a steelie!!! Break offs are disappointing but part of the game.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

yes it was a disappointment to break off, it would have been the other keeper. I could tell when it jumped that it was at least as big as the first one I had caught. I was using 6 lb. test but the 9.5' rod was med. action with fast tip. The other rod I was using jig on was med. light action 9.5' and it handled the mad dash on them much better, live and learn.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I like smoked the most. Grilled with a glaze or berry gastric ( port or other sweet red wine reduced to syrup, and fresh berries added at the end) is really excellent. I’ve also made it whole, seasoned with fresh herbs, garlic and lemon, packed in salt/egg whites and baked. The salt/egg whites form a crust that seals in all flavors and moisture. It comes out good and surprisingly not salty.
I believe that little like all salmonoids, after they spend some time in the rivers in preparation to spawn their palatability degrades weather they are the type that die spawning or not. it’s best to get them in open water or very soon upon entering a river.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

exactly my thoughts also, i fish for salmon in Wisconson and also fish in a harbor there , trying to hit them just prior to them swimming in to spawn. 
I know for a fact they sre not really good to eat, only on the smoker after they have been in the harbor for a week or two or in the river.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kdn said:


> WE have grilled our steelhead after marinating in soy sauce, honey, brown sugar, garlic, lemon and honey. 3-4 hour or overnight in the fridge then grill like salmon. What is your favorite recipe?


Same, but use a few drops of liquid smoke in the marinade also! Best "salmon" you ever tasted! Was going to say maybe add some maple syrple and some salt but the soy sauce handles the salt requirement. You can broil these pieces in the oven if raining and the grill is outside!


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Getting ready to do it up next week. I use salt and water. Stream hard them. I'll use pautzkie. And borax. Main thing is to stream harden them


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Speaking of eggs....anyone doing up some caviar?? It's pretty good in my experience when the eggs get more developed (Feb/March) but still in skein.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

kdn said:


> WE have grilled our steelhead after marinating in soy sauce, honey, brown sugar, garlic, lemon and honey. 3-4 hour or overnight in the fridge then grill like salmon. What is your favorite recipe?


On the grill, Chili lime with avocado salsa... First steelhead meal ever. Caught in Conneaut harbor and lower river. Very mild and delicious!!


----------

